# Es soll ein Teich werden...



## Babse (16. Aug. 2008)

Hallo liebe Experten!
Nachdem ich mich bereits vorgestellt hatte, geht es jetzt mit den vielen Fragen los!
Ich will mein Erdloch in einen - natürlich super schönen, glasklaren - Teich verwandeln und habe.... keine Ahnung.
Nachdem ich hier nun schon fleißig gelesen habe, komme ich mir noch verunsicherter vor. Also:
Das ist mein Erdloch











Hier sind die aktuellen Maße:





Und so hatte ich den Aufbau vor:





Der Teich liegt eigentlich fast immer voll in der Sonne. Alle, die ich bisher gefragt habe, haben mir einen Filter mit UV Lampe empfohlen. Die schroffen Kanten habe ich schon begonnen mit Lehm zu glätten. Teichvlies soll 500g/qm, Folie Kautschuk (ist für mich wohl einfacher zu verlegen) in 1,2mm werden.

In dem als "Pflanzzone" ausgewiesenen Bereich habe ich etwa 45cm Tiefe und möchte (welches??) Filtergranulat und Filterpflanzen einsetzen. An der (von der Terrasse aus) rechten Seite ist auch nochmals eine ca. 50cm breite und 50cm tiefe Planzzone (ich wollte eigentlich keinen Filter :evil :evil Rundum wird der Teich mit Hartholz als Weg und an den nicht begehbaren Flächen mit Holzbrettern eingefasst.

Es sollen nächstes Jahr max. sechs Kois rein - gaaaanz normale, die bei meiner Mama in ihrem gaaaanz normalen Teich seit 11 Jahren fröhlich schwimmen.

Was haltet Ihr von meinem Plan an sich? Welche Art Filter (einfach zu installieren, vernünftig im Preis, leicht zu reinigen), Skimmer und UV-Lampe wäre zu empfehlen?

Ich werde in der kommenden Woche jemanden zum Helfen haben und möchte dann gern die Folie einbringen - das Loch nervt und muss weg. Ich bin daher für "verbale" Hilfe im Vorfeld super dankbar!

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Es soll ein Teich werden...*

Hallo

zeitversetzt auch von mir

:willkommen 

der Teich und der Rand ist .... brauchbar ...

zum Thema UVC  bin ich ... leider befangen 

wie hast Du Dir den Übergang von möglicherweise kreißenden
"bewachsenden Bodenfilter"  zum Teich vorgestellt ?

als bekennender Freund formaler Teiche finde ich Deinen Plan erstmal ..gut

zum Thema Filter ist hier im Forum der Stein der Weisen versteckt   

schau nur mal durch die Alben 

ein IBC schön mit Helix einen Vorfilter und einen fetten Bodenfilter
dann 
würde ich auch eine "KLARWASSERGARANTIE" abgeben   

ein  Skimmer sollte immer vorgesehen werden


ich wünsche Dir viel Spass beim Bauen !


mfG


----------



## Babse (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Es soll ein Teich werden...*

Hallo Karsten, danke für die Begrüßung! 

"kreißenden" Bodenfilter?? 
Ich habe hier die Anleitung "Bodenfilter" gelesen. Allerdings hat sich da bei mir nur eine Ahnung davon entwickelt, wie ich das Ding mit der Teichfolie verbinde. Wohin welche Rohre führen müssen, welcher Filter dann dranhängt und wie das Wasser nach oben in den Filter kommt erschließt sich mir (blond und über 40, bitte helft mir über die Strasse) leider nicht. 
Darum dachte ich eher an so nen schicken schwarzen Kasten mit ein Paar Kammern, in denen so hübsches buntes Zeug aufgereiht ist, das man alle paar Wochen oki ) mal sauber machen muss und der dann das zu filternde Wasser über Mamas ausrangierte Oase Aquamax 10000 zugeführt bekommt... IBC mit Helix, Vorfilter und Bodenfilter - mein Sohn wird dann also doch beim Sport abgemeldet, dann kann ich ja in ein paar Jahren mit dem Filterbau anfangen...
Und ich dachte, der Platz für den Pflanzenfilter wäre groß genug um auf einen anderen Filter zu verzichten !

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Es soll ein Teich werden...*

Hallo Babse

zum Folienaufbau,.. da wo du Kapilarsperre ¿ (Ironie) eingemalt hast,..
wenn ich das richtig deute, willst du ja die Folie an der Holzkonstruktion "hochziehen",...
da die Folie dann über Teichniveau liegt,.. brauchst du keine Kapilarsperre,..
wenn du die letzten 40cm mit einer Ufermatte verschönerst, darf die nur nicht bei saugenden Teilen enden.. ( einfache Aluleiste nutzen)

ich werde meine Folie auch an meiner Holzterrasse am Balken festschrauben.
da davor noch ein senkrechtes Brett geschraub ist,.. sieht man davon nacher nix mehr...

-> mit dem Sand ist das so eine Sache an Teichwänden,..  ( kommt auf den Untergrund an...)
du hast jetzt garkeine Uferstufen für Pfanzen eingemalt,...
soll in der größeren Fläche keine Pflanzen ??

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Es soll ein Teich werden...*

Hallo Babse,

die form deines teiches find ich gut und wenn dann mal holz rum ist wirds bestimmt noch besser.  


in dem pflanzbereich kannst du verschiedene tiefen dadurch erreichen indem du mehr oder weniger substrat(kies/sand) auf die folie einbringst, die 45 cm sind schnell weg. falls du später was ändern willst hast du dann ja schon die tiefe und musst nicht neu graben. 

für die 50er zone könntest du einfach mörtelkübel reinstellen und z.b. mit __ rohrkolben oder __ schilf bepflanzen, die reinigen am besten das wasser - und in die kübel gepflanzt sollte die folie auch sicher vor den wurzeln sein.

die folienbefestigung ist denk ich auch mal ok - habs auch fast so gemacht.

noch hast du keine folie drin und du könntest noch ein loch für einen schwerkraft-filter graben und so die ganzen schläuche und rohre verstecken - noch ist zeit dafür - deine kois werden es dir danken (die sind bestimmt schon größer oder  )


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Es soll ein Teich werden...*



			
				Babse schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> "kreißenden" Bodenfilter?? .......
> .....



übertragen,
sich in der Geburt befindlich



> Das Wort Kreißsaal entstammt dem mittelhochdeutschen Wort kreißen/krizen. Es bedeutet schreien, stöhnen, speziell "Wehen haben". Eine Weiterbildung dieses Wortstamms ist das uns bekannte Wort "kreischen". Auch der Satz "Der Berg kreißte und gebar eine Maus" geht auf das Wort kreißen zurück. Die Redewendung entstammt der Ars poetica des römischen Dichters Horaz. In Vers 139 heißt es: "Es kreißen die Berge, zur Welt kommt nur ein lächerliches Mäuschen." Horaz wollte damit diejenigen Dichter kritisieren, die viel versprechen und wenig halten.




 

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Babse (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Es soll ein Teich werden...*

Hallo Experten, danke schon einmal für die Antworten!
Leider bin ich mit der Pumpe noch immer nicht weiter... Vielleicht so ein Biosys Set 3 oder 4 oder was? Wo positioniere ich am Besten den Ablauf und wo leite ich das Wasser am Besten wieder in den Teich?

@Micha: die dunkleren Bereiche sollen Pflanzzonen werden, wobei ich den großen (dunkleren) Bereich oben halt als Naturfilter vorgesehen hatte (Granulat, aber welcher Aufbau und Pflanzen, aber welche?), die beiden anderen (rechte Seite und die Spitze links unten) nur "hübsch" bepflanzen möchte.

Viele Bilder habe ich mir hier schon angesehen, aber für mich nicht die richtige Lösung entdeckt  

Die Kois, die ich im nächsten Frühjahr adoptieren möchte, schwimmen bei Mama im Teich rum und sind "über". Man muss ja was haben, um den ortsansässigen __ Reiher zu füttern  

Ein paar weitere Infos wären wirklich schön!!

Danke und Grüße
Babse


----------



## wp-3d (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Es soll ein Teich werden...*

Hi Babse

Dieses könnte bei dir sehr gut umzusetzen sein. Beitrag 9 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=166245#post166245

Weitere Bilder findest du in meinen Alben.


----------

